# Attention, water mill modelers



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I was looking for windmills and came across photos of watermills (I guess Google isn't mill specific) including this beauty at Babcock State Part in WV. If any of you live around there (and I know who you are) how's about getting some measurments and some additional pictures so's we can find out what the other walls look like. Here's a link to the state park site and their image, which is just one of many of that great looking mill.

http://www.indexinn.com/countries/u...e-Park.jpg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Stupid me, I should have Googled first. The mill in question is the Glade Creek Grist Mill, a re-creation of Coopers Mill, which stood on the same creek, but in a different location, back in the day. Judging by the number of sites (including the one cited here) that feature this mill, it is one popular and well known place. I found lots of photos of all but the entrance and the back side of the mill on this site, which also has a closeup of the wheel. Neat stuff. Maybe if you sign up as a "friend" of the site, they'll let you print some of the photos, which are said to be free (I just didn't want to be bothered). Hope this stimulates some of those scratch building juices of yours. And it still would be nice to get some dimensions, although ya can probably figure 'em out by counting clapboards--assuming you know how wide them boards were (3 inces, 5 inches?), or by figuring out how big the window panes are. Oh, if you check out one of the shots you'll see that the mill is linked by a neat wooden bridge, which would be fun to model by itself. 

BTW, another popular mill that came up is the Mabry Mill, loc ated on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Not as cutsey looking, nor as interesting as Glade Creek, but OK and easier to replicate since it's pretty simple. Here's the water wheel link-- 

http://www.myparkphotos.com/16450/photographs.html


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Joe

If your looking for mills of any type you should try searching the following and use the search value 'mill', the following list is but only seven (7) pages out of 94 pages of results and then only those entries that have drawings have been included in the following list.

American Memory - Built In America[/b]


Piney Branch Water Mill[/b]
1212 Pope's Head Road
Fairfax vicinity, Fairfax, VA
5 Drawings - 3 Photographs - 2 Data Pages


Sound Democrat Mine Stamp Mill[/b]
Placer Creek Valley
Silverton vicinity, San Juan, CO
5 Drawings - 14 Photographs - 20 Data Pages


Prattville Manufacturing Company, - Textile Mill [/b]
Number One, 242 South Court Street
Prattville, Autauga, AL
13 Drawings - 52 Photographs - 30 Data Pages


Stony Brook Grist/Wood-working Mill[/b]
Old Coach Road
Brewster, Barnstable, MA
3 Drawings - 3 Photographs - 2 Data Pages


Sugar River Grist & Saw Mill[/b]
159 Main Street
Claremont, Sullivan, NH
6 Drawings - 17 Photographs - 2 Data Pages


Ben Thresher's Saw Mill[/b]
State Aid No. 1
Barnet, Caledonia, VT
11 Drawings - 25 Photographs - 37 Data Pages


Manchester Cotton & Woolen Manufacturing Company[/b]
Southern Bank of James River at Mayo Bridge
Richmond, Independent City, VA
8 Drawings - 33 Photographs - 34 Data Pages


Wall Street Gold Stamp Mill[/b]
Twentynine Palms vicinity
San Bernardino, CA
9 Drawings - 38 Photographs - 75 Data Pages


Crown & Eagle Cotton Mills[/b]
123 Hartford Avenue East
North Uxbridge, Worcester, MA
3 Drawings - 66 Photographs - 7 Data Pages


Southern Pacific, Sacramento Shops, Planing Mill[/b]
111 I Street
Sacramento, Sacramento, CA
8 Drawings - 8 Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Boott Cotton Mills[/b]
John Street at Merrimack River
Lowell, Middlesex, MA
100 Drawings - 62 Photographs - 100 Data Pages


Pillsbury Milling Complex, Pillsbury "A" Mill[/b]
116 Third Avenue/301 Main Street
Southeast, Minneapolis, Hennepin, MN
23 Drawings - 22 Photographs - 9 Data Pages


Richard Borden Manufacturing Company, No. 1 Textile Mill[/b]
Rodman Street & Plymouth Avenue
Fall River, Bristol, MA
3 Drawings - 19 Photographs - 8 Data Pages


Monadnock Mills, Textile Mill No. 1[/b]
13-17 Water Street
Claremont, Sullivan, NH
5 Drawings - 6 Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Drinkwater & Shriver Flour Mill[/b]
First & Main Streets
Cedar Point, Chase, KS
12 Drawings - Photographs - Data Pages


Cheshire Number One Woolen Mill[/b]
Main & Grove Streets
Harrisville, Cheshire, NH
4 Drawings - 22 Photographs - 5 Data Pages


Union Textile Mills[/b]
Pleasant Street & Highway I-195, Interchange No. 12
Fall River, Bristol, MA
7 Drawings - 17 Photographs - 9 Data Pages


Laurel Valley Sugar Plantation, Sugar Mill[/b]
2 miles South of Thibodaux on State Route 308
Thibodaux, Lafourche Parish, LA
6 Drawings - 14 Photographs - 78 Data Pages


Durfee Print Cloth Mills[/b]
Plymouth Avenue & Pleasant Street
Fall River, Bristol, MA
7 Drawings - 29 Photographs - 10 Data Pages


Thomas Kay Woolen Mill[/b]
260 Twelfth Street
Salem, Marion, OR
39 Drawings - Photographs - 1 Data Pages


William Hodgkins Tide Saw Mill[/b]
Washington Street
Annisquam, Essex, MA
3 Drawings - 9 Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Gold Hill Mill[/b]
Warm Spring Canyon Road, Death Valley Junction
Inyo, CA
6 Drawings - 16 Photographs - 43 Data Pages


Boxley Grist Mill[/b]
Boxley vicinity on State Route 43
Buffalo National River, Ponca, Newton, AR
20 Drawings - Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Royal Consolidated Gold Mine & Stamp Mills[/b]
4.0 Air Miles Northwest of Copperopolis
Copperopolis vicinity, Calaveras, CA
2 Drawings - 3 Photographs - 2 Data Pages


Royal Consolidated Gold Mine Site Plan[/b]
4.0 Air miles Northwest of Copperopolis
Copperopolis vicinity, Calaveras, CA
1 Drawings - Photographs - 28 Data Pages


Washburn-Crosby Milling Complex, Washburn 'A' Mill[/b]
700-709 South First & Second Streets
Minneapolis, Hennepin, MN
18 Drawings - 1 Photographs - 10 Data Pages


Tallassee Textile Mills[/b]
1844 Old Mill Road
Tallassee, Elmore, AL
12 Drawings - Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Great Falls Yarn Mill[/b]
West Washington & Broad Avenue
Rockingham, Richmond, NC
8 Drawings - Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Mascot Roller Mills[/b]
Newport Road (State Route 772) & Stumptown Road at Mill Creek (Upper Leacock Township)
Ronks vicinity, Lancaster, PA
24 Drawings - Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Haraguchi Rice Mill[/b]
Hanalei River
Hanalei, Kauai, HI
4 Drawings - 12 Photographs - 1 Data Pages


Metacomet Mill[/b]
Davol & Anawan Streets
Fall River, Bristol, MA
5 Drawings - 19 Photographs - 8 Data Pages


Mount Healthy Saw Mill[/b]
Covered Bridge Road
Mount Healthy, Hamilton, OH
14 Drawings - 24 Photographs - 4 Data Pages


Lost Horse Gold Stamp Mill[/b]
Twentynine Palms vicinity
San Bernardino, CA
9 Drawings - 19 Photographs - 113 Data Pages


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, Steve! Now I know I'm not gonna get any work-related writing done today (Hey, a computer is supposed to be for fun too, right?). 

On another subject: is there any way to get around the code or whatever you computer guys call it, that prevents one from printing some photos on the web using the "Print picture button?" When looking at some of those mill photos, I clicked on the image only to be told that because of copyright, etc, I couldn't do that. So I printed out the shot off what they did allow, scanned it, 'Shopped it and got a real print (i.e. no adds, sidebars, etc). But I lost a lot of quality and one shot looked almost like a painting (very pretty, though). 

One of the other sites, which is a free use site, supposedly lets you print its stuff (these are all amateur photos, so it's not like we're depriving someone of potential income like if he/she was a pro), but you have to sign up, log in and like that, and I just hate to volunteer my name, etc to every site I visit. BTW, I think the latter is one of those .org sites, which to me translates as "free." 

Anyway, what's the deal--about circumventing the lock out, or whatever ya call it?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 

Thats a great website...has a lot of information I have been looking for on Sawmills. THANKS!!!! 

Chris


----------



## DaveS (Aug 14, 2008)

Joe: 

There is a way to capture any picture on your screen. Go to the picture. Then simply press Alt+PrtSc. Now open a program like Word or Paint. Go to Edit and hit Copy. Any picture or image on your screen is instantly copied. Actually, everything from your screen is copied, including headers and word frames. But you can "crop" the portions of the image you don't want and print it out. Good luck. 

Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, forgive my ignorance, but where/which is PrtSc? Is it "Print picture," which is among the commands that appear when I right click my mouse? Or is it one of the F keys, which have little images on them and make me afraid to try 'em because my computer will blow up, just as they said in my first "Dummies" book. BTW, I am a PC user. 

I was thinkin,' if ya did a how-to book on puppets, would you call it "Dummies for Dummies?"


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 

Never mind. Found it. Thanks.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 

Tried it, Nada! Nothing happens with the image opened on the site.


----------

